# My Mill made it into the basement!!!!



## StevSmar (Nov 6, 2022)

Some assembly required:





I didn’t hurt myself!
I should have asked for help…
I learned that even though Princess Auto says their appliance hand truck is rated for 550lbs, they probably didn’t mean when it was going to be used to go down stairs… One of the plastic tracks shattered about 2/3rd’s of the way down the stairs and left a few 1/16” grooves in the stair nosing as a result.

If there’s interest, I’ll post a series of pictures on taking the mill apart and loading it.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 6, 2022)

StevSmar said:


> I learned that even though Princess Auto says their appliance hand truck is rated for 550lbs, they probably didn’t mean when it was going to be used to go down stairs…



Of course it is. That's what the tracks are for! The only reason it shattered is...... Well, it's Princess Auto...... 

Great job! Congrats! 

We all love photos, but your priority is to get your mill working, not to entertain us! 

That said, LOOK AT ALL THOSE PLANES ON THE WALL AND RACK!!


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 6, 2022)

StevSmar said:


> I should have asked for help…


You're not the first and won't be the last to say that, glad all went well.
It's been awhile since I've seen anyone with a control-line airplane, it looks familiar but I can't put a name to it.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Nov 6, 2022)

StevSmar said:


> Some assembly required:
> View attachment 27710
> 
> I didn’t hurt myself!
> ...


You are definitely going to have lots of fun.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 7, 2022)

Love having my mill in the basement, just more cleanup required.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Nov 7, 2022)

Congrats on getting it down there.  Asking for help is for people who read furniture assembly instructions.....


----------



## Hacker (Nov 7, 2022)

Congrats on getting it done and not killing or maiming yourself. Something to keep in mind, if you need an appliance dolly for a few hours or a day it might be cheaper to rent it from Home Depot or U-haul and if you are close to the dolly's weight rating get the damage protection. Last time I rented one it was $20 and I broke one of the rollers.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 7, 2022)

Sometimes, help is so clumsy, they are of little value. I found rigging is trade in it's self and a dangerous one at that.


----------



## little ol' e (Nov 7, 2022)

Hope it goes together well for you, Gets some beer ready for all those chips you'll be making soon.


----------



## StevSmar (Nov 8, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> …control-line airplane, it looks familiar but I can't put a name to it.


It’s an Aeres designed by Bill Werwage around 1960. I’d like to finish it one day, probably as electric powered.


----------



## StevSmar (Nov 8, 2022)

Hacker said:


> …it might be cheaper to rent it from Home Depot or U-haul and if you are close to the dolly's weight rating get the damage protection…


Renting definitely would have been the better way. The princess auto one is Ok if all you’re doing is taking a box of tissues to the basement. If I’d bought it new it would be going back, since I bought it second hand I’m still thinking what to do…


----------



## StevSmar (Nov 8, 2022)

Downwindtracker2 said:


> I found rigging is trade in it's self and a dangerous one at that.


It’s interesting you said that. I was thinking the same thing. It was fun working out how to rig all the parts to get them onto the appliance hand truck. But I really should have asked for help. I didn’t “because it was a challenge”, but it’s probably the wrong task to make challenge of…


----------



## Hacker (Nov 8, 2022)

StevSmar said:


> Renting definitely would have been the better way. The princess auto one is Ok if all you’re doing is taking a box of tissues to the basement. If I’d bought it new it would be going back, since I bought it second hand I’m still thinking what to do…


You can replace the rollers but they probably cost as much as you paid for the dolly. Now the worst is over and you can focus on getting that mill back together and making chips.


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 8, 2022)

StevSmar said:


> It’s an Aeres designed by Bill Werwage around 1960


And kitted by Ambroid, loved the smell on Ambroid.
Are you familiar with OuterZone,co.uk? It is a repository for old out of copyright model plans including glow and diesel engines.
Here's the Ares in case your plans and info are misplaced.





						Oz : Ares plan - free download
					






					outerzone.co.uk


----------



## StevSmar (Nov 10, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Are you familiar with OuterZone,co.uk? It is a repository for old out of copyright model plans including glow and diesel engines.


It’s a good website! I’ve got a few plans that I’d like to build one day, though I admit I have somewhat gotten bored with control line planes and haven’t flown one for ages. I keep on saying ”when I retire…”, but I suspect when I retire I’ll have other hobbies- like getting a mill running…


----------

